# Irish Draught stallions in the UK - are any proven performers?



## Piran (1 October 2017)

I have a TB mare, successful in point-to-points I would like to put in foal to a RID. Are there, in the UK, any PURE Irish Draught stallions that have jumped, evented  or done dressage to a high level? I'm not interested in those that have only been shown (which seems to be most of them). Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 October 2017)

Avanti Amorous Archie. He has 189 BD points.

He seems to be officially closed to new mares, but if you have a nice type, then maybe a deal could be done.

http://www.avantistud.com/


----------



## ritajennings (1 October 2017)

Thanks Tiddlypom
Archie will be available to 10 new mares next season and his book is not full yet.
Rita


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 October 2017)

Piran said:



			I have a TB mare, successful in point-to-points I would like to put in foal to a RID. Are there, in the UK, any PURE Irish Draught stallions that have jumped, evented  or done dressage to a high level? I'm not interested in those that have only been shown (which seems to be most of them). Thanks for any suggestions.
		
Click to expand...

Avanti Amorous Archie, proven himself and proven in his progeny.  Superb temperament, moves straight and passes both on in spades.


----------



## ritajennings (1 October 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Avanti Amorous Archie, proven himself and proven in his progeny.  Superb temperament, moves straight and passes both on in spades.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you Ann x


----------



## cundlegreen (3 October 2017)

Thorpely stud in leicestershire have two pure ID stallions, and one PB, who are out hunting and competing, including jumping sidesaddle. I've been impressed by what their producer does with them. Shows the temperament and versatility of the breed.


----------



## Piran (3 October 2017)

Thanks. Sadly - as far as I can see - neither of those RID stallions fit the very specific criteria I sent out in my original post


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 October 2017)

Piran said:



			Thanks. Sadly - as far as I can see - neither of those RID stallions fit the very specific criteria I sent out in my original post
		
Click to expand...

I assume you mean grade A, advanced BE and Grand Prix levels then ?  If you do, there is no pure RID on the planet that could physically be highly successful at those levels.


----------



## ashlingm (4 October 2017)

There's a good few Irish Draughts at stud in Ireland that have competed at 1.30m and are grade A showjumpers. They're  available via AI and semen is often sent across to the UK. Definately worth having a look at whats over here


----------



## cadefan (27 October 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I assume you mean grade A, advanced BE and Grand Prix levels then ?  If you do, there is no pure RID on the planet that could physically be highly successful at those levels.
		
Click to expand...

Straight off the top of my head: Flagmount King, international Grade A show jumper, RID, sadly RIP too


----------



## Rollin (27 October 2017)

I know ISH is not the same as RID but it was the top performing stud book at the Mondial de Lion, last weekend.  That is the 3 day event for 6 and 7 year old horses at Lion D'Angers.

I am sad that we don't see pure bred Cleveland bays competing at a high level in the UK, although there are some top performers in the USA and Australia.


----------



## iknowmyvalue (28 October 2017)

Carraig Donovan is based down in Kent, I know he's proven at 1m20 SJ and has done some dressage too.


----------

